# Harvest Opinon?



## JD466US (Dec 23, 2006)

I am a first time hydro grower was wondering if I should harvest now. I started out with bag seed to get a feel for the hydro unit and to make sure my closet setup all worked well. The 2 that ended up being females have been in flowering (12/12) for almost 6 weeks. I have been paying close attention to the trichs which are now nice and cloudy nothing amber yet. The hairs on the other hand are all still pretty much white.I guess my question is if I hold out for a couple of more weeks will I see much more growth? I am getting itchy to start my next grow which will be some  White Widow seeds that I had ordered from the good Dr. Any opinions will be greatly appreciated.

                                        Thanks,
                                                   JD


----------



## Stoney Bud (Dec 23, 2006)

JD466US said:
			
		

> I am a first time hydro grower was wondering if I should harvest now. I started out with bag seed to get a feel for the hydro unit and to make sure my closet setup all worked well. The 2 that ended up being females have been in flowering (12/12) for almost 6 weeks. I have been paying close attention to the trichs which are now nice and cloudy nothing amber yet. The hairs on the other hand are all still pretty much white.I guess my question is if I hold out for a couple of more weeks will I see much more growth? I am getting itchy to start my next grow which will be some White Widow seeds that I had ordered from the good Dr. Any opinions will be greatly appreciated.


Hey JD, that center Kola is looking awesome man! Roll that puppy up in a great big paper and burn it with me man!

If you've checked the plant from top to bottom and still have no amber resin glands, then I would suggest leaving it grow for as much as two more weeks until you have about a 50-50 mix of cloudy/amber glands. The plant is still producing resin and thc until then.

Patience, patience, patience...

Have you already got your seedlings grown for the WW grow? It would be a great time to do that. I start mine under a 150 watt Halide and transfer them to the hydro unit as soon as they've rooted through the peat pellets.

Good luck man!


----------



## JD466US (Dec 23, 2006)

No, I was going to wait until I was ready to harvest. But your right I think I will get them started now and then in a couple of weeks I can transplant them. I have a 100w MH light now that I am going to use with my CFL's during the veg phase. For flowering I am using a 400w hps with a couple of CFL's down low. I didn't have the MH when I started this current grow I just used the CFL's so hopefully I will see a difference with the WW's.And yeah I know patience, but its tough LOL!

                            Thanks,
                                       JD


----------

